# my piranha hotel



## beowolf

i personally call it a hotel because it's a president sweet in the middle, and
19 single rooms and 2 double rooms down at right bottom.

i love the big tank so much espectially at night night.

piranha rules!


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice


----------



## NavinWithPs

now that's crazy! big tank looks awesome!

i think your rhoms need a lot more room than you are given them.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

My first thought was, WOW!

Thats a very cool, nice clean setup. But your Serras dont have much room to swim...


----------



## squirelfish

Awesome !!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Whats the deal with all the small setups?


----------



## CraigStables

looks excellent, although as everyone has said...my first thought was wow those Serras have no room at all!


----------



## beowolf

well.. actually every single room.. have 30cm(w) x 45cm (h) x 45cm (l).
it's big enough for a small-middle size piranha...
i didn't plan that i will have big rhom in such short time.
I will move 2 biggest rhom to upstair when I have tanks for them..


----------



## CraigStables

beowolf said:


> well.. actually every single room.. have 30cm(w) x 45cm (h) x 45cm (l).
> it's big enough for a small-middle size piranha...
> i didn't plan that i will have big rhom in such short time.
> I will move 2 biggest rhom to upstair when I have tanks for them..
> [snapback]964928[/snapback]​


That works out to be 17 Gallons, which IMO and probably most peoples on here is nowhere near big enough even for a small serra.


----------



## BigChuckP

Are you a seller or something? Just does not look like the average hobbyists fish room but if it is then i must say damn you got a lot of tanks!
Sorry to







but yeah those serras dont have much room.


----------



## beowolf

I'm not a seller. i'm just a normal piranha lover like you guys.
my dream is to collect as many kind of piranhas as posible.
but even though i have many tanks but i only use 3 powerheads
so i can do some cost down on my electrcitis fees..
think about that, if you have 20 tanks with 20 sets of filter.. and lights..
that must cost you alots.. 
i rather buy more foods for them..

regarding to the space of each tank..
i know it's a bit small.. but it's the best size for my fish room..
also have to calculate the weight of the water as well..
because I'm living in 14th Floor.. 
I don't want to crash the floor...


----------



## beowolf

this is what it looks like at night time.


----------



## nismo driver

dude you are not a piranha lover like the rest of us, you are a specimine collector. if you really cared about your fish tehy would be in a realistic size tank with decorations and a more comfortable enviroment.. what you have is disturbing, if it was a store id say its a nice display but that just wrong for long term ownership of those p's..

nice torphy room hope you feel cool..


----------



## JAC

Wow, sweet setup man, how many Ps do you have in total?


----------



## elTwitcho

That's a nice collection but like everyone else I see problems with the tank size for the serras. Better to have 10 happy serras with adequate room than 19 unhappy ones in too small tanks. I'd really sell off half and make each tank twice as big. That would give you a 3 x 2 footprint which actually is a very nice space for the fish to live in, unlike now where they are quite cramped.


----------



## Soldat

Make sure you bitch at him as much as possible. Do you honestly think hes going to sell his fish because you ask him to? They are cramped, but thats his problem. I dont think you should be collecting more piranhas with that setup, but I sure wouldnt sell any either.


----------



## beowolf

you see.. even i want to sell some out but there are not many ppl can affort
it you know. 
so what you mean is.. i should just open a fish shop .... 
or i should just throw into my pond?

most of my piranhas are still small anyway.. so it's not really what you think is.. too small space...
I will buy bigger tanks for them when they really needs it..


----------



## beowolf

> Make sure you bitch at him as much as possible. Do you honestly think hes going to sell his fish because you ask him to? They are cramped, but thats his problem. I dont think you should be collecting more piranhas with that setup, but I sure wouldnt sell any either.


you are right..


----------



## elTwitcho

nevermind, dealing with it in PM


----------



## CraigStables

Soldat said:


> Make sure you bitch at him as much as possible. Do you honestly think hes going to sell his fish because you ask him to? They are cramped, but thats his problem. I dont think you should be collecting more piranhas with that setup, but I sure wouldnt sell any either.
> [snapback]965125[/snapback]​


If he doesnt want opinions...good or bad then he shouldnt post pics!

Regardless its not bitching, its people taking an interest in the well being of someone elses fish, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## nismo driver

im not bitching, i think its quite an impresive collection of p's, definately alot of time and money invested and the the tank set up is cool

BUT

i dont think its a good practive to "showcase" fish like that, i think it would be awesome to have a wall of 10 - 15 gallon tanks with every species of piranha but i also think its somewhat irrisponsable for the health and proper care of the fish, they need to swim. personally i feel bad sometimes about keeping fish at all, to take large fish like pygos or rhoms and put them in even a tank 125 gallon+ is still nothing compared to there natural enviroment but unfortunately we are pretty much all restricted by cash and space for the size of our tanks or i think most people here would have 1000 gallon tanks..

either way its an impresive collection he should really try to re organize to provide more space as someone else suggested give each fish twice the space..

i think it was nitro fish that has a thred somewhere that shows all of his tanks and fish, i thought it was insane he had two or three tanks in every room and they were all big enough that the fish had plenty of room.. very cool, kind of excessive but damn cool.. but the point is he had a huge collection but each fish had a better enviroment then a 17 gallon cube with no decor..


----------



## pamonster

that is amazing! I wish I had that many piranhas!


----------



## nismo driver

heres a thread for one of NItro fish "racks of tanks"

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=30661&hl=

if your going to have that many p's then he definately did it in a more responsable manner .


----------



## flash!

nismo driver said:


> im not bitching, i think its quite an impresive collection of p's, definately alot of time and money invested and the the tank set up is cool
> 
> BUT
> 
> i dont think its a good practive to "showcase" fish like that, i think it would be awesome to have a wall of 10 - 15 gallon tanks with every species of piranha but i also think its somewhat irrisponsable for the health and proper care of the fish, they need to swim. personally i feel bad sometimes about keeping fish at all, to take large fish like pygos or rhoms and put them in even a tank 125 gallon+ is still nothing compared to there natural enviroment but unfortunately we are pretty much all restricted by cash and space for the size of our tanks or i think most people here would have 1000 gallon tanks..
> 
> either way its an impresive collection he should really try to re organize to provide more space as someone else suggested give each fish twice the space..
> 
> i think it was nitro fish that has a thred somewhere that shows all of his tanks and fish, i thought it was insane he had two or three tanks in every room and they were all big enough that the fish had plenty of room.. very cool, kind of excessive but damn cool.. but the point is he had a huge collection but each fish had a better enviroment then a 17 gallon cube with no decor..
> [snapback]965234[/snapback]​


----------



## FormulatedFire

either way beowulf your tank is awesome and your collection is awesome......congrats on a nice setup.......people always come with hate


----------



## BigChuckP

FormulatedFire said:


> either way beowulf your tank is awesome and your collection is awesome......congrats on a nice setup.......people always come with hate
> [snapback]965470[/snapback]​


You can call it hate or you can call it a natural reaction by a group of members who obviously care for piranhas as more than just show fish.


----------



## Soldat

elTwitcho said:


> nevermind, dealing with it in PM
> [snapback]965135[/snapback]​


PM sent....get a life


----------



## x-J-x

damn...how many tanks and how many fish you got there dude????


----------



## Sheriff Freak

nismo driver said:


> dude you are not a piranha lover like the rest of us, you are a specimine collector. if you really cared about your fish tehy would be in a realistic size tank with decorations and a more comfortable enviroment.. what you have is disturbing, if it was a store id say its a nice display but that just wrong for long term ownership of those p's..
> 
> nice torphy room hope you feel cool..
> [snapback]965060[/snapback]​


----------



## jahnke31

WOW! i am amazed at the number of fish you have.... maybe someday you can upsize their tanks so that they can swim and enjoy being fish, but until then... just enjoy them as show fish!!


----------



## TormenT

that sucks for ur serras man


----------



## Hoser98

"Another day, another dollar, when you walk on water"

Guys, for real, relax. Do you think those 50 tetras in a 10 gallon at your LFS have it any better? 
Every time I see a guy with a 8" fish in a 50 Gallon everyone jumps his ass, telling him he NEEDS to upgrade, and all that crap. No tank in peoples homes can reproduce the environment they have in the wild. Sorry, some people do their best to recreate it, some don't. That's their choice, and their fish.
Jumping this guy for having his Serras in smaller thanks than you would is about as effective as nailing jello to the wall.


----------



## BigChuckP

Hoser98 said:


> "Another day, another dollar, when you walk on water"
> 
> Guys, for real, relax. Do you think those 50 tetras in a 10 gallon at your LFS have it any better?
> Every time I see a guy with a 8" fish in a 50 Gallon everyone jumps his ass, telling him he NEEDS to upgrade, and all that crap. No tank in peoples homes can reproduce the environment they have in the wild. Sorry, some people do their best to recreate it, some don't. That's their choice, and their fish.
> Jumping this guy for having his Serras in smaller thanks than you would is about as effective as nailing jello to the wall.
> [snapback]965763[/snapback]​


50 tetras in a 10 gallon at a fish store is a temporary solution. LFS do not keep 50 tetras in one 10 gallon for many years. Also LFS are out to make money not to make their product happy or gain pleasure from taking care of and owning the fish, they are concerned with profit and nothing else.


----------



## Fresh2salt

WOW thats a kickass set up you have


----------



## b_ack51

Where you at? You selling that Geryi?


----------



## Death in #'s

even those pygo's look way packed


----------



## Gordeez

Bunch of Sissys. He didnt post his pictures for you guy's to whine and cry.
He KNOWS there Cramped. None of you Geniuses needed to tell him that.
And juse becuases you told him there cramped, doesnt mean he's going to get rid of his fish.

Back on topic, Those are some nice Looking Pygos!


----------



## mauls

Hey man im not going to yell at ya like everybody else, nothing is perfect for people in here so let that be, they always find something wrong to yell at you.

I think your setup kicks ass dude, i'd love to have the same one, and i'd do it exactly like you did man. Its pure kick ass!!!!!

do what you want man, its your money not theirs.

Keep the pics updated bro


----------



## als

Don't tell your landlord..


----------



## P.Piraya

anyways..........................................................







could i see a pic of your rhom,at the bottom of tank,he looks DOPE.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

beowolf said:


> I'm not a seller. i'm just a normal piranha lover like you guys.
> my dream is to collect as many kind of piranhas as posible.
> but even though i have many tanks * but i only use 3 powerheads
> so i can do some cost down on my electrcitis fees..
> think about that, if you have 20 tanks with 20 sets of filter.. and lights..
> that must cost you alots.. *
> i rather buy more foods for them..
> 
> regarding to the space of each tank..
> i know it's a bit small.. but it's the best size for my fish room..
> also have to calculate the weight of the water as well..
> because I'm living in 14th Floor..
> I don't want to crash the floor...
> [snapback]965040[/snapback]​


well if your going to keep your fish like this i really wouldnt skimp on any equipment to keep your water

in the best conditions


----------



## beowolf

P.Piraya said:


> anyways..........................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could i see a pic of your rhom,at the bottom of tank,he looks DOPE.
> [snapback]966478[/snapback]​


here you go..


----------



## beowolf

here is another P's tank photo..


----------



## mauls




----------



## fliptasciouz

I really hope you win the lottery or get promoted from your job for you to invest and supply all your fish with better equipment and tank space. I admire people like that, collection of different species but hopefully you'll provide them room in the near future. Its a showcase and very impressive collection then again alot of members here would definitely disagree the type of environment they are in although well done trying to maintain all your tanks and calculating the weight from preventing to sunk in to the floor









can i see your recent pic of your manny?
sorry to ask i just love manny they


----------



## marco

unless your name is Arnold... its 20-30 gallons per pygo man...


----------



## Guest

als said:


> Don't tell your landlord..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]966207[/snapback]​












Sweet ass tanks man! I thought it was a home fish store! Those are some nice looking P's.

--Dan


----------



## Serygo

nice but I do agree seperate some of the serras so that they can have some more room.
I would also get rid of some of those pygos. Theres a point when overstocking is too much.


----------



## mori0174

It is a very nice setup you have there, but it just isnt useful for piranhas. I would never for a second think about keeping a p in those conditions, but hey your fish and your money. Enjoy it for however long it lasts.

Whats with flipping everyone off everytime you post a picture, anyway? If you cant handle the truth maybe you shouldnt post them up for all to see.


----------



## dutchfrompredator

i think we're whacking a dead mule on the tank space issue at this point.







BUT HOW ABOUT THAT COLLECTION PEOPLE?







post up your manny beowolf, or i swear i'll find you and your heavy apartment and make you regret it someday soon.


----------



## beowolf

fliptasciouz said:


> I really hope you win the lottery or get promoted from your job for you to invest and supply all your fish with better equipment and tank space. I admire people like that, collection of different species but hopefully you'll provide them room in the near future. Its a showcase and very impressive collection then again alot of members here would definitely disagree the type of environment they are in although well done trying to maintain all your tanks and calculating the weight from preventing to sunk in to the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i see your recent pic of your manny?
> sorry to ask i just love manny they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]967103[/snapback]​


I will definatly upgrade my fish room when I have the money.
actually I already plan a corner from the begining to put a 270g
but it will cost me over US$1000 ....hmm..



marco said:


> unless your name is Arnold... its 20-30 gallons per pygo man...
> [snapback]967164[/snapback]​














mori0174 said:


> It is a very nice setup you have there, but it just isnt useful for piranhas. I would never for a second think about keeping a p in those conditions, but hey your fish and your money. Enjoy it for however long it lasts.
> 
> *Whats with flipping everyone off everytime you post a picture, anyway? If you cant handle the truth maybe you shouldnt post them up for all to see*.
> [snapback]968012[/snapback]​


well at the first place I admit that I was a bit shocked. 
but I aware that this is just simply the culture of this website.
I didn't mean anything good or bad. but I think if I still come here from now on , 
then I should accept the rules. which I'm trying to do right now.

For guys who likes my tanks. I thank you and I will keep my piranhas photos update. 
And we can maybe start to exchange some photos and comments together.

Anyway I will keep you all update of my babies. P-fury really rules.
enjoy


----------



## P.Piraya

that is a SWEET rhom.what kind is it?he looks real cool.i like your pygo tank by the way,nice set-ups.


----------



## beowolf




----------



## beowolf




----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

nice manny


----------



## Slim

I want my pygo tank to look like that? its to late though already have 4 big guys in my 125


----------



## fliptasciouz

Your manny looks like dutch eh? don't mind the accent i live in canada


----------



## EZmoney

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Whats the deal with all the small setups?
> [snapback]964877[/snapback]​


Your hotel is definatly not the Four Seasons


----------



## blindside

definately too many fish in their, but wow what a collection nice one mate!!

it may be overstocked, but lets face it if we could see all the p owners tanks worldwide, some of them would be so bad u couldnt look









if its any consolation....they look quite healthy!

ian


----------



## Fomoris

Do you have pics of your Irritans and Brandtii please ???


----------



## Sheriff Freak

that rhoms freaking sweet.


----------



## the_w8

alls i gotta say is ....sweet fish bro!

Keep the racial crap off the site....GG


----------

